# N E Nebraska sawmill



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 6, 2015)

So is there anyone around North East Nebraska that has a portable sawmill that might do some milling on shares? I have some mulberry trees that a friend wants removed and a couple walnut trees and I am suppose to go look at some ash trees one of these days.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Call Woodmizer they will give you some phne numbers of some WM owners in your area. 800 553 0182


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know him and haven't done business with him, but I see this guy advertising on the Sioux Falls, SD Craigslist page pretty often. He's located in Emerson, NE - not sure how far that is from you. Even though he's located about 3 hours southwest of me, I've been tempted a couple times to try and dig up some cash, go on a little road trip, and check out what he's got. (I'm still trying to find a good, consistent lumber source in SW MN, near where I live and will probably start searching seriously this spring when lining up what projects I'll be working on for the summer.)


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2015)

I had liked his page on my Facebook but didn't realize he was portable. I need to make it over that way and see if I can talk him out of one of those ERC slabs. I will message him some time and see if we can work something out. He is 70 miles from my door.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

Danny did you call WM? You might get lucky that way.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Danny did you call WM? You might get lucky that way.


I am afraid if I call I will wind up in debt because I want to buy one so badly. Lol
I will give them a call but I have talked to this guy on the phone a couple of times and he seems pretty good.
There is a sawmill in Tilden (5 miles away) but they have a reputation in the area. They were on a friends land and took trees that the land owner did not want removed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 7, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I had liked his page on my Facebook but didn't realize he was portable. I need to make it over that way and see if I can talk him out of one of those ERC slabs. I will message him some time and see if we can work something out. He is 70 miles from my door.



If you make it over there, let me know how it goes - how the wood looks in person, easy to do business with, how his prices are, etc. It's a little far for me to make a trip down there blind, but if I know that he and his prices are good, then it might make for a nice drive on a warm day this spring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 7, 2015)

danny i called wood miser when i first was looking to mill my trees and they gave me a name of a guy 20 miles from me . they know whos got there mills and where there at. i would have never found a guy so close with out there info

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2015)

Sprung said:


> If you make it over there, let me know how it goes - how the wood looks in person, easy to do business with, how his prices are, etc. It's a little far for me to make a trip down there blind, but if I know that he and his prices are good, then it might make for a nice drive on a warm day this spring.


This is another one you might drive down and see. He is over by Omaha. https://www.facebook.com/danswood1?fref=nf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sully (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a mill and am about 30 miles south of columbus. I may be up that way sometime. Thanks Sully


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 12, 2015)

You can also check them out online... http://woodmizer.com/us/Services/Find-a-Local-Sawyer


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 13, 2015)

sully said:


> I have a mill and am about 30 miles south of columbus. I may be up that way sometime. Thanks Sully


I look forward to chatting with you


----------

